# TRA Assessment



## jaytri (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Friends,

Need information about TRA assessment time as my application just logged before one week. Moreover, I came to know that TRA process is tough & not so easy. Plz advise.


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

jaytri said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need information about TRA assessment time as my application just logged before one week. Moreover, I came to know that TRA process is tough & not so easy. Plz advise.


what is your occupation code and what information u want to get i passesd already TRA asessment 
month before


----------



## jaytri (Jan 17, 2017)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> what is your occupation code and what information u want to get i passed already TRA assessment
> month before


Hi Liaqatali,
thanks for response.
would like to know that, Is there any practical test or assignment asked by TRA during your assessment ?? did they call u or to person who signed your letter ?
do they really take 60 days for assessment.

Applied for 312312, Elect. Engineer Technician.
got TRA acknowledgement letter on 09.01.17 & after that NO notification/email/update from TRA or Agent.


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

jaytri said:


> Hi Liaqatali,
> thanks for response.
> would like to know that, Is there any practical test or assignment asked by TRA during your assessment ?? did they call u or to person who signed your letter ?
> do they really take 60 days for assessment.
> ...


Dont worry just sit down back and relax they will send you outcome only after 60 days. nothing occur not practical nor any test neither they do call to any person. In my case i got positive outcome just 7 weeks after acknowledgment letter receipt.


----------



## jaytri (Jan 17, 2017)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> Dont worry just sit down back and relax they will send you outcome only after 60 days. nothing occur not practical nor any test neither they do call to any person. In my case i got positive outcome just 7 weeks after acknowledgment letter receipt.


Thanks liaqatali,

Is there anyway to track application process ?? bcz I tried on their website but unable to find link.


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

jaytri said:


> Thanks liaqatali,
> 
> Is there anyway to track application process ?? bcz I tried on their website but unable to find link.


no just wait till outcome


----------



## jaytri (Jan 17, 2017)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> no just wait till outcome


According to you, when can I expat outcome (ack letter date is 12.01.17) ???


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

jaytri said:


> According to you, when can I expat outcome (ack letter date is 12.01.17) ???


7 to 8 weeks later


----------



## lisa.abraham07 (Sep 29, 2015)

Dear All,
I am new here and yet to start the process for South Australia, Adelaide Sub class 190 visa. Is there any one in this group who applied for 313199 ICT support technician or 313112 ICT CUSTOMER SUPPORT OFFICER?


----------



## jaytri (Jan 17, 2017)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> 7 to 8 weeks later



Does it makes any difference in terms of working criteria or any other way, once moved to Australia in regards to assessment bodies ??? 

I mean if your assessment is for engineer,doctor etc... there will be any difference in terms of govt. benefit or working criteria..


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

jaytri said:


> Does it makes any difference in terms of working criteria or any other way, once moved to Australia in regards to assessment bodies ???
> 
> I mean if your assessment is for engineer,doctor etc... there will be any difference in terms of govt. benefit or working criteria..


nothing differe


----------



## jaytri (Jan 17, 2017)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> 7 to 8 weeks later


Hi liaqatali,

I am still awaiting for outcome..?????????/


----------



## Missmolly (Dec 9, 2016)

lisa.abraham07 said:


> Dear All,
> I am new here and yet to start the process for South Australia, Adelaide Sub class 190 visa. Is there any one in this group who applied for 313199 ICT support technician or 313112 ICT CUSTOMER SUPPORT OFFICER?


Have you found more info on this ? I'm also in the dark about how to do this


----------



## lisa.abraham07 (Sep 29, 2015)

*hi*



Missmolly said:


> Have you found more info on this ? I'm also in the dark about how to do this


Please check your inbox, i have sent you private message.


----------



## sushil.kamble11 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello Guys,

One of my friend wants to apply for SN190 and would like to assess through TRA for 313111 Hardware technician. He has completed Indian BA computer application and have almost 2 years exp working as an computer hardware technician. 

Any help will be appreciable towards application for TRA. Whats the process?


----------



## Trustworth (Jul 20, 2017)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> 7 to 8 weeks later


Dear All,Am new here,Please i want to find out if TRA consider Person's job title or only job task and duties.For example, Can a Fabrication supervisor nominate Metal fabricator? or must your job title be metal fabricator?


----------



## Rchauhan (Jul 27, 2017)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> 7 to 8 weeks later


Hello Dear, 
do we need employer template on company letterhead, or just simply on format given on TRA website


----------



## Kada (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi, did u done tra assessment for ict customer support officer


----------



## Kada (Sep 25, 2018)

Any one who done tra assessment for ict customer support ofdice


----------



## Kada (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi did u done tra assessment for ict customer support officer


----------



## Kada (Sep 25, 2018)

Ict customer support officer.. dear all i am working as a ict support officer in an insurance domain IT company in india. I am a mca- master of computer application holder. Ismy qulaification over qualified for this occupation. Is thereany possibility for negativeskill assessement. I have around 10 years exp


----------



## NewIndis (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi, my qualification is bachelors of technology in electrical and electronics engineering. I am working as ict customer suplort officer over the last 10 yrs. Can i get positive skills assessment from TRA with not so relevant qualification? Has anyone did the same or heard of such experiences..pls shed some light


----------



## pavank08 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi,

I have applied for TRA Migration Skills assessment and received acknowledgement on 13th Feb 2020. I haven't got any outcome letter yet.

Do anyone here have tried the fast track of TRA Application via Letter from the sponsor? If so please let me know what details need to be furnished in the letter and who shall be the appropriate authority to sign the letter?

Many thanks,
Pavan

TRA Applied on 13th Feb 2020
for Electrical Engineering Technician (312312)


----------



## topacs (Apr 16, 2019)

NewIndis said:


> Hi, my qualification is bachelors of technology in electrical and electronics engineering. I am working as ict customer suplort officer over the last 10 yrs. Can i get positive skills assessment from TRA with not so relevant qualification? Has anyone did the same or heard of such experiences..pls shed some light


Hi wat was the outcome with TRA.

Has anyone gotten positive outcome for Hardware technician with qualification in Electrical and electronics degree.


----------



## Harsimran singh (Jul 31, 2020)

I assessed by TRA as general electrician and i want to know which type of quetions and practical they will test please help me..


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

One of my friend applied for assessment under Mechanical Engineering Technician and got rejection after 4 months with the reason that his duties for the employment evidence are according to Mechanical Engineering Draftsperson occupation. The duties of both occupations are same and even his job title was Assistant Mechanical Engineer. Now my question is that what evidence should we provide for review or its useless to go for it.


----------

